# Worlds largest railroad yard?



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok, just found the worlds largest single railroad classification yard in the world! :runaway: It does indeed slightly larger than the one near Chicago Midway ones and the one near O'Hare! It seperates into 2 parts. However, one thing that I like to say is that it is probabily the only large railroad yard in Nabraska! Unlike Chicago, it has many locations with everyone of them in same sheer size. Also, notice that this one in North Platte,Nebraska is locating in argriculture surronding indicating, it is most likely dedicating for argriculture and live stocks of some sort, while chicago has almost all kinds of things!  :cheers: :eek2: 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...73,-100.829816&spn=0.016093,0.040855&t=k&om=1


----------



## modorney (Aug 21, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how are tracks in Europe numbered? In Yards and also mainline.

For example, an American yard will be numbered simply track 1, 2,... from south to north (or other convention, based on the railroad). 

One rail system I know has a central point and the mainline (double track) is numbered track 1 away from the central point, and track 2 goes to (two) the central point.

Occasionally, mainline has three or four tracks, track 3 parallels 1 and 4 parallels 2.

Yards start at track 10 (closest to mainline, but not necessarily next to mainline track 2, could be next to 1). And go up from 10 - 11, 12, 13 ... (quite siomple).


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

railyards of Kansas City(city with the most miles of railroad tracks in the world)
https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=39.085321,-94.682815&spn=0.013125,0.025706&t=k&z=16

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=39.125616,-94.52199&spn=0.013117,0.025706&t=k&z=16

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=39.138382,-94.584045&spn=0.006557,0.012853&t=k&z=17

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=39.140471,-94.558479&spn=0.006557,0.012853&t=k&z=17

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=39.178797,-94.430687&spn=0.013107,0.025706&t=k&z=16

new yard underconstruction
https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=38.789683,-94.956765&spn=0.026359,0.051413&t=k&z=15


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/179244.html
Yekaterinburg-Sortirovochniy(formerly Sverdlovsk-Sortirovochniy). Classification Yard.
The largest yard in USSR(CIS) and therefore in Russia.
It has 2 humps and 76 tracks in it's widest part.


and








http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/177638.html
Inskaya. Located in Novosibirsk.
The second largest in Russia.
It has 68 tracks.


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Beograd-Makis station in Belgrade, Serbia has 62 tracks in total. It’s a hump yard with 175 switches and 70 km of tracks in total. It also has a maintenance depot and a hotel for the railroad workers. 

http://binged.it/13Vham3​


----------



## Urbinus (Mar 24, 2009)

I couldn't find a better image other than a Bing's Bird's Eye View, but Montréal's rail yards are pretty big.

Here's a link to Google Maps.


----------



## Thebeekerham (Jan 10, 2013)

Tulsa, OK Railyard .... not the biggest, but good sized:

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## Julyjohn (Jul 27, 2016)

Union Pacific's Bailey Yard in North Platte, Neb., is the largest railroad


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This one just south of Rotterdam is one of the largest over here:









http://mapio.net/pic/p-11699830/

Google view:
https://www.google.nl/maps/@51.8235892,4.6180343,464a,20y,302.88h,69.9t/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Juans23475 (Jan 6, 2017)

It is nice that such things exist!


----------

